# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  E-readers

## Travel2

What is the best e-reader? Pros/cons

----------


## Seychase

I really liked thisinformation.

----------


## davisj

Use your Kindle.

----------


## MarkLewis

Kindle...by far! I fell in love in this device and take it on every travel! I'd recommend you Paperwhite II, I have this one and really admire it  :Smile:

----------

